
Show HN: Zap – Chrome extension to instantly lookup what you copied - jajoosam
https://jajoosam.tech/zap/
======
jajoosam
Hi HN!

zap! is a chrome extension which finds more information about what's on your
clipboard. It is powered by DuckDuckGo's instant search API.

Github: [https://github.com/jajoosam/zap](https://github.com/jajoosam/zap)

Chrome Webstore:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/zap/nomaflfabiifkg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/zap/nomaflfabiifkgpolnaddeffodceabkb)

Demo and Landing: [https://jajoosam.tech/zap/](https://jajoosam.tech/zap/)

------
leovarmak
Great hack!

